# Wendy & Mr Jingles (lots of pics)



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello!
I am currently borrowing these 2 lovelies to make some baby meeces  
Wendy is one of the daughters of my gorgeous Cookie, and I wanted to carry on Cookies' gorgeous family!
Apologies, I do not know the colours I am not a pro just a lover of mice :lol:

Mr Jingles...
Having a little stretch!






He's Wheely fun!


A bit of a burrower too  


Wendy...
Hogger of wheels!


It's my wheel and I'll defend it.


Being a nosey parker as usual.




Wendy & Mr Jingles having a sniff


Well, they've been together for nearly a week now... and Wendy is getting very demanding :roll: 
Hopefully soon there will be baby meeces!
Thanks for looking


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

awwww he really does look like Mr Jingles!!! :lol:


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Cuties! Are those `mini` silent spinner wheels you have? If they are, you might want to ditch those and give them a `regular` sized one as the mini ones are too small for mice (really only suitable for Roborovski hamsters as they are half the size of a mouse!)


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought two big wheels yesterday for the spiny mice and the squeeking was that bad I had to oil them lo any ideas how to stop the wheel squeeking? the spindles are made of plasticl.Two mice can go in at the same time it was so funny watching them race against each other lol .


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Lou-Fraser- I know! He is such a darling 



racingmouse said:


> Cuties! Are those `mini` silent spinner wheels you have? If they are, you might want to ditch those and give them a `regular` sized one as the mini ones are too small for mice (really only suitable for Roborovski hamsters as they are half the size of a mouse!)


Thanks Racingmouse, yeah they are the smaller ones. I am just borrowing these mice (they are in the same household) to breed from Wendy, but I always use the larger ones for mice. I currently have none spare as my own animals have them in full use  I will be picking up some more regular ones when I get some mouse supplies from the store. however, they do seem small for poor Wendy! But she is looking a little tubby since last week...

geordiesmice, I've never had issues with squeaking from silent spinners. Except for my hampsters one!? But it's due to the fact that she attempts to destroy it :lol:
I might use the bigger ones just to see them both race!


----------

